# Equipment?



## Abbey (Nov 29, 2012)

I don't know if anyone on this forum has bought from any hog equipment suppliers but I am looking for a good company to go through in the Northeast states. I am looking for hog panels, feeders, and a ramp. Possibly a holding pen/chute. Having trouble locating hog farmers that can recommend anyone.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you done a Google search yet? Most farm store will have panels. If you are looking for a truck load of them though then that would open you up to talking directly to manufacturers. For feeders though I would look at Farmtek, maybe find an Osborne dealer? Local feed store?

I'm assming your only looking for a couple and not enough for a new 5,000 head building? Your probably not going to find a local company that has everything you are looking for. All of my feeders have come from local farm auctions, I make my waterers with nipples from the local farm store and Farmtek, and got my panels from the farm store also. 

I'm sure google can find you someone who make chutes also. Most of us small time guys would grab either a hammer and some boards, or some steel and a welder and throw one together.

Honestly, google is your friend. I don't know what you actually need.


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2012)

TSC and random farm stores have cattle/hog panels, all are fairly similar. It's price that might be different. 
As for troughs, I use the round rubber ones and the hard plastic goat ones, they are doing fine. But I have meat PB pigs.


----------



## Abbey (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you. Yeah, we aren't going to have many pigs. I would rather do it the old fashioned way with wood and nails but I have to at least present my boss with the higher cost option. But google hasn't turned up much. Found feeders/watering equipment and farrow but no hog panels (Im just looking for solid metal) or loading chutes. But I will look at local farm supply companies. Thank you!


----------



## ourflockof4 (Dec 3, 2012)

www.qcsupply.com/hog-feeders?gclid=CLPHx9Do_rMCFelDMgodLCAA9A

www.osbornelivestockequipment.com

www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/cat1;ft1_livestock_equipment;ft1_livestock_watering_equipment.html

www.hogslat.com

I found those in about 30 seconds with google.

Solid metal panels? A lot of guys use 26ga liner panel to line their chutes ($1.70/ft, 3' wife panels) Or do you want steel plate? For steel plate talk to a local welding or fabrication shop.

you may need to copy and paste the links


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Dec 10, 2012)

We use the black flexible rubber bowls for feeding as they are pretty much indestructible. 

We did get a couple of hog feeders (small ones) for the mamas with their babies but they have practically destroyed them!

Liz


----------

